# Sony Vegas 10.0c crashes when I open a project.



## eiennoyume (Mar 10, 2011)

Extra Information
File: C:\Users\sgad\AppData\Local\Sony\Vegas Pro\10.0\dx_video_grovel_x86.log
File: C:\Users\sgad\AppData\Local\Sony\Vegas Pro\10.0\svfx_video_grovel_x86.log
File: C:\Users\sgad\AppData\Local\Sony\Vegas Pro\10.0\dx_grovel_x86.log
File: C:\Users\sgad\AppData\Local\Sony\Vegas Pro\10.0\vst_grovel.log
File: C:\Users\sgad\Documents\Sony Vegas\insomnia anime amv.veg

Problem Description
Application Name: Vegas Pro
Application Version: Version 10.0c (Build 469)
Problem: Unmanaged Exception (0xc0000006)
Fault Module: C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\Vegas Pro 10.0\vegas100k.dll
Fault Address: 0x1001FE89
Fault Offset: 0x0001FE89

Fault Process Details
Process Path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\Vegas Pro 10.0\vegas100.exe
Process Version: Version 10.0c (Build 469)
Process Description: Vegas Pro
Process Image Date: 2011-01-02 (Sun Jan 02) 23:02:04

I don't open a big project, the video is about 1min and 20sec wheras the audio is about 3min and 30sec. Here is an image showing the problem report. It was working fine, untill I tried to open it yesterday. Please help me.


----------

